
Two Arrested for Spying on Former Italian PMs Renzi, Monti, ECB president Draghi - merraksh
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fftalphaville.ft.com%2F2017%2F01%2F10%2F2182125%2Fthe-arrested-pair-are-residents-of-london-but-are-domiciled-in-rome-and-are-well-known-in-the-world-of-high-finance%2F&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
======
merraksh
There's little in English, more on Italian news websites, eg:

[http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2017/01/10/news/cyberspiona...](http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2017/01/10/news/cyberspionaggio_polizia_arresti-155733437/?ref=HREA-1)

